# Attn. utmtman



## tinkerer (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be heading for Brenda tomorrow, you still camping in Bouse? When we get down there will try looking you up if you don't mind. We are leaving our deep freeze here in Wisconsin.


----------



## tinkerer (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

:laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 18, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Sorry been down at the Quartzite  RV show.  Yes we are still in Bouse, Desert Pueblo RV Resort right on the highway here in Bouse Space 80.


----------



## LEN (Jan 18, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Hey UTM, now that your looking at the site again.
I'm a 100 miles north of you in needles.
Anything to do down there and can they get 62 feet in MH and trailer with toad on.
Might just head that direction in a day or so.
Just got back from the casino's and dropped my wadd.
Dang I didn't set on a machine because the seat had two drops of water on it.
And a lady sat down and hit a $1000 DAM DAM DAM.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jan 18, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Hey UTM, now that your looking at the site again.
I'm a 100 miles north of you in needles.
Anything to do down there and can they get 62 feet in MH and trailer with toad on.
Might just head that direction in a day or so.
Just got back from the casino's and dropped my wadd.
Dang I didn't set on a machine because the seat had two drops of water on it.
And a lady sat down and hit a $1000 DAM DAM DAM.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

There is miles and miles of blm land you can get on if you dont mind boondocking.    Long term boondocking locations have potable water you can get to to refill, and dump stations, and they charge a minimum of 40 dollars for 14 days stay even if you stay over night.  There are a lot of blm 14 day limit areas that are free.  They have no dump stations, garbage dumps or water available on them.    There are a ton of companys that come around with trucks that will bring you water, propane and empty your tanks for a fee.   As for rv parks spaces, they are far and few between right now because of the snowbirds and because of the rv show in Quartzsite.   You will be best to get on the net and do a search for rv parks and start calling around.   
When you get down this way give me a shout.


----------



## LEN (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Will do,  we are headed out for a jaunt on the Mojave preserve today.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Have fun.  I made a jaunt back down to the Q today and there was tons of rvs leaving but there was also a bunch coming in too.  Traffic was a nightmare.


----------



## tinkerer (Jan 20, 2009)

RE: Attn. utmtman

We are in stayed in the Enchanted trails rv park in Albuquerque NM. Would like head down to Tuscon today, never been down. Would like to take 191 to  60 to 77. are these roads really bad? Looking for some new scenery. We have a free pass to stay at Beaudrys rv park in Tucson. Plan to head to Brenda tomorrow morning.   
                                                                                                                    Dave


----------



## utmtman (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Those roads are not bad.   I drove my rv over 60 and 77 with little or no problems and I have driven 191 in the past.  There are some ugly curves on 60/77 but I dont think you will run into much of a problem.  I think 60/77 is more scenic.   If you have not been there before you might want to take a drive over thru Petrified forest national park than take 160 out of the south end of the park to 60/77.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Dave where is that enchanted rv park place ,, i used to live in albuquerque ,, and it sounds familar ,, but it's been 20 some yr's since i been back there ,, and know i don't want to go back    :laugh:


----------



## tinkerer (Jan 20, 2009)

RE: Attn. utmtman

We did end up Tucson today but we cheated by taking I-25 to 26 to I-10. Will be heading for Brenda tomorrow. So far everything id going good.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

I would think you have made it by now.  Brenda is a nice little place, which of the two parks are you planning on staying in?  Supposed to rain tonight thru friday so not lookin like fun.


----------



## tinkerer (Jan 21, 2009)

RE: Attn. utmtman

We pulled into Brenda about 1:30 pm We stay at desert gold rv park lot # c50. Probably will take it easy for day or 2 after the trip. This is the first trip down without any major problems. Nice to be in the warm weather. We do bring a car with us along with our 4 wheeler. If you don't have anything to do feel free to drop over. My cell #608 381 0285
                                                                                                                                       Dave


----------



## utmtman (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

I will do that Dave.  Enjoy the sunshine or should I say the cloudy skys at least until sunday.


----------



## LEN (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

I'm here! I'm here! Drove right by Tinkerer today on the way to "Q" and will go back tomorrow, too much for 1 day on this back for now. And I'm only 9 spaces from Lee and Fran. A few drops of rain last night, made the temp just right for sleeping. I want to pick up a couple of the LED light conversions to see if they work as good as the regular. Lee Mike said hi and they are doing good buss. Now a nap.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Sounds like a real confab getting ready to take place.  Have fun y'all. :laugh:    I guess I passed through Quartzite too early.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

U had u'r mind on that diesel smell again DL ,, didn't even see them out there with signs waving u in ,, for the big get together     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## tinkerer (Jan 23, 2009)

RE: Attn. utmtman

Went out on the Quads today with about 25 other people and cooked up hobo stew out in the desert near the Ramsey mine. Didn't look that good but sure tasted good. Will taking the Quads tomorrow to dripping springs tomorrow.  Maybe next week we will take a quad ride to Bouse. Came back on Ramsey Rd. near our camp and it looked like a lot of spots there for anyone that wants to Boondock out there. That is north of I10.


----------



## try2findus (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Enchanted Trails is an awesome RV park on I-40 right next door to Camping World in Albuquerque.  It is the exit just before the big casino if you are heading west.  We have stayed there several times and the amenities are very good.  Washer/dryer, small game room, nice sized office with souveniers, pool, if you don't mind the leaves, and even a small hot tub.  The sites are nice with trees and some landscape and the folks are always friendly. 

We love seeing the teardrops that are usually there parked up front.   

We bought our Greyhawk Sport next door at Camping World last May and stayed 3 nights that trip at Enchanted Trails.  The Casino has a Hungry Cowboy restaurant that isn't too hard on the wallet.  

I highly recommend Enchanted Trails to anyone who would be in the Albuquerque area!

Happy Traveling.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Hey Jeanie and Randy sure wish I had known about the RV park last year when we stayed at the KOA in Albuquerque. The CASINO and the restaurant really sounds inviting, just think I could empty one and fill the other.   :laugh:  :laugh: . I will look it up if we are in the area again.   :bleh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Hey Dave, we went to the Q yesterday and checked out some of the nice RV thinking about trading up.  Think we might have saw your bunch we were enroute and saw a good 15 to 20 atvs headed the opposite direction off to our south.   
Len it was good to talk at ya.  Hope ya didnt spend lots of money like I did at the big tent but than there was just so much to buy.   LOL
DL I keep tellin ya  you is in too big a hurry.  Ya need to slow that diesel down a lil and stop to smell the flowers.  LOL


----------



## LEN (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Only spend a couple bucks at "Q" big tent got a mat and some chocks for the trailer. Went back today looking for the led lites "no joy". So we toured the new rigs, found one I like and the wife did too, a quad slide Diplomat   that I could live with. Then went down to see the group from IRV, and then to do some Geocaching, a couple we will need our rock climbing gear before we get the last 500 feet. Wife wants to head back to "Q" for the gem show come Monday so that's the news for now.
Oh temps are about 74 here now.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Len my goodness how did you get away with spending so little.  LOL   And also thanks for the company you sent me last night.    "Len and I talked when he got here and I told him that I had not heard nor seen any coyotes since I got here.  So last night he tells me he has had them driving him nuts down on the other end of the park.  And I said glad they are not up here so 2 am and again at 650 am this morning they sit in front of my rv and serenade me.  I just know Len sent them my way."


----------



## try2findus (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Attn. utmtman

Absolutely do visit Enchanted Trails!  

This is what we love most about this forum, being able to share valuable info whether it be mechanically related or just plain "good stuff" to share, and learning from others.

The casino did help empty our pockets but luckily the buffet is very resonable.  On Wednesdays the buffet is half price, if they are still running the same promotion.


----------

